# Help with high nitrates



## Jmilo1991 (Apr 19, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I have been experiencing high nitrate problems due to my heavily stocked 75g mbuna tank. I have been doing 50% water changes twice a week in order to keep nitrates down.
I was thinking of getting some plants in order to help keep the nitrates under control. I was thinking of something fast growing and easy to take care of, like pothos. I have been reading about people getting great results with it. The problem is that i have an 11 month old baby. I dont want a leaf to fall and him putting it in his mouth and chewing on it. I have heard its poisonous. Are there any other alternatives? I want to get something that grows outside the tank. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

Bamboo is what I used to use and it grew very quickly. You can also use lily pads. Quite a few more if you are willing to go to more trouble.


----------



## CeeJay (Aug 16, 2016)

I have put plants in my AC tanks and with the stocking levels we keep the plants won't make much of a difference. I find w/c to be the only way to keep nitrates in check. I have started looking in to algae filters but just find w/c so much easier. The easier you make changing water the more you will do it.


----------



## Halfcopy (Sep 25, 2018)

Pothos work wonders for me. Put good light over them and they will grow inches a day. My nitrates run around 5/10ppm


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

However overstocked your tank is, one 50% water change per week should keep nitrates low. If it doesn't, there is something wrong. My guess is you are overfeeding, which is very easy to do with mbuna who are constantly begging for food. Don't feed more than once a day, and skipping a day or two ever week or two weeks actually does them good. They are fish, not people. ;-)

Also, don't keep the tank too hot. 75F is just fine. It slows their metabolism down and helps with aggression control.


----------

